

Sometimes got weird with Flask-Mongoengine - _navaneethan
https://navaspot.wordpress.com/2015/07/30/weird-thing-to-understand-from-mongoengine-in-flask/

======
curiousjorge
When could you justify using Mongodb if at all? What benefit does it get you?
It's enough of a soresight for me to stop put off using Meteor.js until an
alternative DB has matured

~~~
_navaneethan
Plz correct me if i am wrong according to your understanding.

We use mongodb for it's scalability, json handling strategy.Good community
support for it's growth in future

These are the reason that we went with mongodb

 _It 's enough of a soresight for me to stop put off using Meteor.js until an
alternative DB has matured_

Sorry, couldn't get this point.

